# framebuffer vesafb on geforce 6800GT

## gian

Not sure this post belong to this forum....

was used to my spiffy 1600x1200 vesafb display on console (using splashutils...)

but when I changed video card (was geforce ti4200 8x) to the new 6800GT I get the "vesa code not recognised" error and no splash... is 6800 not vesa2.0 ???

----------

## schlehmil

I have the same problem - switched from Geforce Ti4200 to 6600GT. No solution yet.

I tried vga=798 and vga=838.  :Sad: Last edited by schlehmil on Sun Apr 03, 2005 7:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gian

I'l give some more details:

relevant lines in a old (working) /var/log/messages

```

...

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x346 splash=verbose,theme:gian console=tty0

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz fbsplash: verbose

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz fbsplash: theme gian

....

***Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz Console: colour dummy device 80x25

....

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffff0000100000, size 7500k

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz vesafb: mode is 1600x1200x16, linelength=3200, pages=1

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 200x75

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'gian'

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Mar  6 09:46:13 wurz fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

...

```

and now the same lines _after_ installing the new 6800GT card:

```

...

Mar 29 11:35:20 wurz Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x346 splash=verbose,theme:gian console=tty0

Mar 29 11:35:20 wurz fbsplash: verbose

Mar 29 11:35:20 wurz fbsplash: theme gian

...

***Mar 29 11:35:20 wurz Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

...

Mar 29 11:35:20 wurz vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

...

```

the first significant difference is the one marked with "***"

.... ??

don't know what to think....

----------

## |Quantum|

Same problem over here!

----------

## gian

I see only two possible explanations (please add more possible explanations if you feel there are... I feel there are only these two because the "no 1600x1200 framebuffer" happened after having changed an "old" nvidia, with a new nvidia card, without changing anything else)

1. something changed in the VESA specs in the ASUS V9999GT (nvidia 6800 GT based) card with respect to the "old" nvidia Ti4200 (from Sparkle), the vga=0x346 code (do not remember where I got the 0x246, but also tried 0x31F and quite a few others... 0x31b (or was it 0x315 or 318... do not remember in this moment), corresponding to 1280x1024, __is__ recognized 

when the system boots, instead of giving me the framebuffer with splash scrren at 1600x1200 it says "code not recognized", I get the option of doing a "scan" and/or o enter a code (a vesa code I suppose) or "press enter to continue" (without fb, of course) and recognizes as a valid code only the 31x --> 1280x1024, or a few other codes (correspoding to lower resolutions).

2. vesafb does not "work well" with the newer nvidia cards. One could go vesafb-tng.... but I use amd64, and that is not an option (am I wrong ?). I use 2.6.9... did not try yet 2.6.11 (just included in the standard amd64 portage), and from a "diff" on te two vesafb.c in the two kernel versions, it seems there are some changes... is there someone out there that did try and has some results ??

----------

## |Quantum|

The strange thing is that the boot-cd somehow manages to initialize the framebuffer anyway,

so there *must* be a way... perhaps some kernel patch?

----------

## gian

sorry I did not explain things better:

I _do_ get a fbvesa devise working (did not try to get also a splash, since I made my own only at 1600x1200 and I'm lazy) if I set the vga=0xXXX code for 1280x1024, my problem is that the cde for 1600x1200 is no more recognized _after_ upgrading video card (and being both nvidia I did not even recompile the driver...)

If your problem is just getting a framebuf to work, I just followed the tutorial (being careful thaat the explanation is for vesafb-tng and not for plain old vesafb, that I'm forced to use being on a amd64 arch) and all worked nicely... made even my own theme (...only for 1600x1200...)

are there new vesa codes for 1600x1200 on Asus V9999GT or is  vesafb uncapable of dealing with the newer nvidia cards ?? (at least up to kernel version 2.6.9)

----------

## mrgamer

same for me, i acknowledged how to make framebuffer start with my 6600gt pcie, but i've to use 0x31B (1280x1024@24-60HZ!!)

we can try to use the old "hack" for vesafb, but... seems to no be online!  :Sad: 

i'm posting by links text version because framebuffer runs, but seems it doesn't create framebuffer DEVICE!  :Sad: 

bye to all a64 users, have good luck

edit: i use 2.6.11-gentoo-r7, nothing changes!  :Neutral: 

----------

## gian

exactly the same situation: 31b works, 

I tried ASUS support and the guy that answered (in very short time) was not very helpful.... possibly the VESA support of these new cards is in some ways "different" ...

I also have a new Vaio laptop with a nvidia card (1280x800 resolution would be the right choice in that case), but did not have the time yet to try framebuffer config.

----------

## mrgamer

i solved the problem regarding /dev/fb0, i've to give some args to kernel:

```

kernel /boot/2.6.11-gentoo-r7 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,vtotal=128 vga=0x31B

```

like this i have a half-functional framebuffer device, why half?

 :Rolling Eyes:  because trying to installa links with fbcon support doesn't find out the framebuffer device!!  :Confused:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Joffer

I'm also stuck at 1280x1024  :Sad:  (using a Dell 2001FP 20" LCD)

----------

## TheLegend81

odd. 

I have a 19" LCD monitor capable of 1280x1024 resolution and when I ran the Live CD to isntall, the fb worked fine--I had no doubt that my comp was running in 1280x1024.  but now with the vga=0x31b command, it seems to downsize me to 800x600 or something.  

I have a eVGA GF6800GT btw.

----------

## ahubu

I had the 800x600 problem with my nvidia card. In fact I still have it, but I found out that it only occurs when my TV-out is plugged in. I guess the card is protecting the tv to go to a higher resolution, and fails to recognise higher codes than 800x600 when that plug is inserted. I accidently found it out when my TV-out got unplugged.

----------

## johoe

 *ahubu wrote:*   

> I had the 800x600 problem with my nvidia card. In fact I still have it, but I found out that it only occurs when my TV-out is plugged in. I guess the card is protecting the tv to go to a higher resolution, and fails to recognise higher codes than 800x600 when that plug is inserted. I accidently found it out when my TV-out got unplugged.

 

Yes, I can confirm this - changed crads from 4200TI -> 6800GT. Everything worked fine, since I plugged in my TV. So I "downgraded" my splash settings to 1024x768 now erverything works like expected. TV does not support higher resolution and it seems to be handled the "first" screen on bootup.

Can life with that...

johoe

----------

## H3g3m0n

I also have this problem with my 6600GT.

0x318 (1024x768-16M)works fine but 0x31B (1280x1024-16M) or any 1280x1024 res gives me an error.

I carn't run vesafb-tng (amd64) and am stuck with vesafb so maby thats the problem.

But from what ive been reading in the kernel docs it shold work fine.

The nvidia framebuffer driver loads with the text in the middle of the screen and wraps around back to the start, also seems to kill the nvidia xorg drivers.

Few things that cought my attention in the docs that might help you tng people:

(vesfb-tng only)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vbemode:x
> 
>         Force the use of VBE mode x. The mode will only be set if it's
> ...

 

EDID is what monitors report as usable modes, somtimes they report less than they can actually do, helped me to get x into a propper res: (vesafb-tng only)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> noedid  Do not try to fetch and use EDID-provided modes.
> 
> 

 

```

    | 640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024

----+-------------------------------------

256 |  0x301    0x303    0x305    0x307

32k |  0x310    0x313    0x316    0x319

64k |  0x311    0x314    0x317    0x31A

16M |  0x312    0x315    0x318    0x31B

```

I might try patching the kernel to force it to use a mode, read about that in a post a while ago.[/quote]

----------

## ahubu

I tried some things since my post here, but it  seems that vesafb-tng doesn't really want to cooperate with me. I changed from a Geforce 5600 to a 6800GT, and I hoped it might also fix some things with the framebuffer. Well nothing has changed, except that I am not able to get anything above 800x600, no matter what I do, unplugging tv-out does not help anymore. However, booting gentoo-livecd and knoppix gives my great framebuffers with at least 1024x768. I guess it uses the vesafb-not-tng, and that's what I'll try with my next kernel build. I don''t read much about specific nvidia problems with framebuffer, so I'm almost thinking I'm doing something wrong, but believe me I've tried every tip in the fb-thread/gentoo-wiki. So far, I had troubles with geforce 2 MX, geforce 5200, geforce 5600 and geforce 6800GT...

It has become my most challenging linux problem to date, even though I'm trying to get it to work just for kicks.

----------

## elbeasto

 *ahubu wrote:*   

> I tried some things since my post here, but it  seems that vesafb-tng doesn't really want to cooperate with me. I changed from a Geforce 5600 to a 6800GT, and I hoped it might also fix some things with the framebuffer. Well nothing has changed, except that I am not able to get anything above 800x600, no matter what I do, unplugging tv-out does not help anymore. However, booting gentoo-livecd and knoppix gives my great framebuffers with at least 1024x768. I guess it uses the vesafb-not-tng, and that's what I'll try with my next kernel build. I don''t read much about specific nvidia problems with framebuffer, so I'm almost thinking I'm doing something wrong, but believe me I've tried every tip in the fb-thread/gentoo-wiki. So far, I had troubles with geforce 2 MX, geforce 5200, geforce 5600 and geforce 6800GT...
> 
> It has become my most challenging linux problem to date, even though I'm trying to get it to work just for kicks.

 

I have a 6800gt card and I cannot get anything over 600x800. On an amd64 box

If there are any developments let us know!  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

## ahubu

Hehe, good thing you reminded me. I'll probably change kernel soon, then I'll try with the normal vesa. For now I just use the 800x600. Not that it really matter for me, but a more crispier bootup screen is always nice  :Smile: .

----------

## elbeasto

Yeah, I'd really like to get a decent res and font if im not going to startx.

----------

## luispa

 *ahubu wrote:*   

> I tried some things since my post here, but it  seems that vesafb-tng doesn't really want to cooperate with me. I changed from a Geforce 5600 to a 6800GT, and I hoped it might also fix some things with the framebuffer. Well nothing has changed, except that I am not able to get anything above 800x600, no matter what I do, unplugging tv-out does not help anymore. However, booting gentoo-livecd and knoppix gives my great framebuffers with at least 1024x768. I guess it uses the vesafb-not-tng, and that's what I'll try with my next kernel build. I don''t read much about specific nvidia problems with framebuffer, so I'm almost thinking I'm doing something wrong, but believe me I've tried every tip in the fb-thread/gentoo-wiki. So far, I had troubles with geforce 2 MX, geforce 5200, geforce 5600 and geforce 6800GT...
> 
> It has become my most challenging linux problem to date, even though I'm trying to get it to work just for kicks.

 

Don't know if it will help you, but I've been able to run 1024x768 with 6800GE, but ONLY with the vesafb (not the vesafb-tng although it's an Intel based box). 

```

# uname -a

Linux nene 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #5 Tue Jul 4 16:03:45 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GNU/Linux

grub.conf

# For linux with latest kernel

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 vesafb 318

root   (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x318 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

# lspci | grep -i nvidia

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40.2 [GeForce 6800 LE] (rev a1)
```

Last edited by luispa on Tue Jul 04, 2006 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luispa

 *elbeasto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a 6800gt card and I cannot get anything over 600x800. On an amd64 box
> 
> If there are any developments let us know! 
> ...

 

Hi, in my amd64 I have a 6600GT and it's working at 1024x768 with vesafb. I couldn't make it run with 1280x1024.

See some info:

```

# lspci | grep -i nvidia

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

# uname -a

Linux totobo 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 #5 Mon Mar 27 22:40:41 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ GNU/Linux

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

:

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r7-vesafb 318

root   (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/bzImage-2.6.15-gentoo-r7-vesafb root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x318 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

:

```

----------

## ahubu

 *luispa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Don't know if it will help you, but I've been able to run 1024x768 with 6800GE, but ONLY with the vesafb (not the vesafb-tng although it's an Intel based box). 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes it does, because now I'm sure I will try that on kernel 2.6.17 once it hits stable.  :Smile:  Still running 2.6.15 and I'm not a fan of updating kernels because it more than often breaks stuff I don't want to bother with. But I'll definately check out the regular-taste vesafb next time. Thanks for the confirmation.

----------

